# My Pahvant Bull



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

im not much of a story teller but im going to give it a shot. 

This dream of hunting the Pahvant started quite some time ago for me, much longer than the fourteen years it took to draw the tag. Probably back to when i was nine and witnessed dad and his first bull on the south slope. I think the year was 1982? Why the Pahvant some of you ask? i dunno... maybe the goofy sounding name? Anyway, the reality of it finally came this past spring after a couple days of driving the gal nuts at cabelas credit card services about recent activity. I remember it distinctly when she ran across the transaction in question, there was a long pause, then a "congratulations sir, it looks like you will be busy this November"! WaaaHooo! FINALLY!! 8)

As you all can imagine, preparations were made daily for months. Thoughts of what i would hold out for were contemplated, would a nice six by six do it or would i opt to roll the dice and wait for something special? a Monster? or maybe a Royal? Among the first preparations were making the phone calls to friends to see if they would come along, second was making contacts for horses for the long pack out of the steep and deep. Little did i know what would come later...

Money and time being as tight as they were, i didnt get down to make any scouting trips until two weeks before the hunt was scheduled to start. I already felt behind the eightball, but thanks to some very generous people on this forum, and spending the better part of the whole hunt last year, i felt i had made a solid game plan. Time to get down there...

November 9
This day was spent making the first of two 220 mile round trips to get the gear down. See, all but one person that had initially made the commitment to come along backed out... even the horse guy. All had prior commitments had taken presidence, just crappy timing i suppose. On the way back home we decided to investigate some backroads and bumped square into two young six by sixes! things were looking good!
November 10
Day two of dragging down the camp trailer, and time to set up camp. (Now that this thing was just around the corner, I remember worrying about whether or not we were going to be able to get this thing done, just my boy and i and my boss that weeks before had dislocated a rib in his chest! (feeling a bit sick about the ordeal surely ahead of me, i remind myself of the pm from a selfless standup individual offering his horse if we needed him. I secretly hoped we didn't need to make that phone call, it would be nearly a four hour one way drive for this guy, but it didnt bug him, he would be there, all i had to do was make the call) the day was pretty uneventful but we did get to do a bunch of glassing that evening.

November 11
We spent the majority of this day out on top. Wow, what a view on a nice clear day. (Sorry no pics, we left the camera at camp) I made a good three hour hike down into a vantage point to look into some of the less accessible south facing slopes, to be rewarded with a wonderful site! Onehundred and fifty head of elk bedded out in the open enjoying the sun. A couple calves were chasing around and playing, but three of which were revealed as dandy six points! GREAT!! too far away to really judge "quality" but i figured if they looked that good thought 60X at two miles, they deserved a better look. Just one problem.... they were on the backside of one nasty mother of a mountain. Later it would be decided they would be my plan C. We decided to make one final look down low before heading back to camp and found a great 340 class six point, glassed him for a short while, put him to bed and headed to camp.

on the drive to camp, i made a phone call to the one guy (happens to be my boss) that was coming down to be extra eyes for the weekend. He had seen fifty plus head just out of my camp. Sweet! Sleep was not going to come easily, it was time to pack the rifle!

November 12, the opener!
Dawn found us staring at the mountain we had put the 340 six by six bull to bed on the night before, after spending the better part of two hours picking apart this mountain i made the decision to make the drive around the canyon to get me a little closer for a hike to investigate if he was still in the area. Making the hike through the scrub and cedars i was rewarded with the site of tracks leading from his bedding area to the thick north facing slopes of the steep and deep... he had left in the night. I figure we had pressured him just a bit to much (even from a mile plus away). I made the hike down and we were off to glass another area before it lost suitable light. Upon arriving, we were greeted by two other groups glassing the very same slopes...great. On to another area... and found nothing. Feeling a bit drained from the hike and it was 4:30 i made the decision to get back to camp, crack a few cold ones, get dinner made, and get a game plan for Sunday. Little did i know what was waiting for us just down the road.

.... turning up the dirt road, it was a silent drive... i was wipped, my son was daydreaming... and that's when i noticed the color first. The distinct color of elk! they were feeding out in the flats! holy crap... i grabbed the rifle, my son grabbed the glasses... we were off tho investigate just what was up with these two cows and see if they had company. Time was in slow motion, everything seemed surreal... i didn't know why they were just cows, but a feeling was about me that there was more to these two. Scanning the flats i immediately came to two rag bulls, ten more cows, two spikes, a few more cows.... then HIM! holy ****! I remember seeing his twin fourths on his right side and instantly figured he had to be a seven point! Glancing behind me, i realized my son had stopped a ways back and decided to glass the cows.... crap, i glanced back to my buddy/boss and asked him to go get cory as i was going to shoot this bull. Seconds felt like hours, minutes felt like days... but in a short time he was there and calling out ranges off the rangefinder. I remember hearing 204... 204? what?? that's it? but ive bee practicing @ 4/500 hundred, hitting an 18inch steel plate consistently and now its just going to be a pop shot?? i clicked the safety and promptly MISSED! :shock: :lol: Elkfever had struck!! the herd all came to a stop and just looked around, they had no idea where the shot had come from. I was still trying to shake the notion of i missed, when they started to run.... RIGHT at us! i gave them a couple seconds to slow, buried the crosshairs in his black neck... took the shot and crumpled him like a wet paper sack! My Pahvant bull was down!!

I remember the thought... its over, just like that, its over, down here in the flats... its over. No worrys about horses, no worries about how we were going to pakck him out, he was 300 yards from camp. we were packed for the duration, planned on staying as long as it took, and it was over.... all with a bull i thought i would never get to wrap my tag around. A 340 class seven point!

I remember surreal feeling while walking up to this wonderful beast... the thoughts i had at the time i will keep to myself and the mountain that raised him.



















goofyelk, cfarnwide, Thanks for the nuggets guys!
Spryyellowdog, thanks for the neat glasses! Too bad i wasnt quick enough to get it on film.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats on a great late season bull.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

congrats bud! awesome lookin bull!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW GREAT bull there.Congrats man. Now get out there and kill some honkers.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WAAAY to go gun!
Got the word form Cfar Sunday while planning 2012 Wyoming hunts.....

Been waiting for the story,,,,,,
Seems to me you tell storys just fine,,,NO , MAKE THAT GREAT!

And,, Very well done!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I was waiting for the pics....... My phone isn't that great for text pics.... Awseome bull.. things kind of fell apart for you but ended up just right!!!!!! That is a dandy bull great story congrats my friend!!!!!!!

Kevin


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Congrats Longgun - always nice when a plan fails to come together initially but does at the end. Hey, and you saved some vacation too! How many points did you have to burn for the late hunt?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That, in my opinion, is some great story telling. The bull, in my opinion, is better than the story.
Congratulations Longgun. You scored one heck of a bull.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job! Thanks for sharing your hunt. Reminds me of a hunt I guided my buddy on several years back. same thing. We beat the high country and steep and deep, and then found a herd down in the bottoms. Good on ya man! Good on ya! Great hunt!


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Great BULL! congrats.....


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to get it done Longgun! Thanks for sharing your hunt. I needed that today!! Congratulations!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Such a cool bull. Congrats. Love the country you are in!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That's the way its done!! congrats on a great bull!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

John.....Big Congrats man!!!!!!!!!!

Hell of a bull :!:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, the coolest part of that story to me was the way you waited for your son to get there to see the shot. I'm sure you were "sweating bullets" worrying that the bull would get away. I think that's really cool you waited for your boy. 8)


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Vary awesome Bull John!!!!!! Thanks for the story and the pics!!! I know a great taxidermist that can mount that up for you. He did an amazing job on my mt. goat!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Longgun said:


> im not much of a story teller


Why.....Longgun....I always thought you were a very good _story_ teller. 

Very nice brother....very nice. Congrats to you and thanks for story !


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome John, Totally Awesome!!
Good to see a pic on the big screen.
Thanks for the story too.
Is the mount done yet? :lol: 

Spry


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go Longgun!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! CONGRATS ON A FINE CRITTER!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great story, great bull. Don't you just love when things work out perfectly?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the great words gents. It was a great time. 8)



BirdDogger said:


> Hey, the coolest part of that story to me was the way you waited for your son to get there to see the shot.


i didnt think for one second to take that shot without him right by my side, especially after being there through the rest of it but man, i was like "where the H*LL are you kid!??". Now in hindsight, that herd was TOTALLY unaware what was happening behind those Cedars... had i known we had the time to get the video camera rolling id have footage of a wonderful miss and a sweet followup hit!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Longgun said:


> had i known we had the time to get the video camera rolling id have footage of a wonderful miss and a sweet followup hit!


a LE elk hunt isnt complete without a miss! :lol:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > had i known we had the time to get the video camera rolling id have footage of a wonderful miss and a sweet followup hit!
> ...


LOL! Oh so true... Something about a LE Elk tag rattles the nerves!

Thanks for the story John! You looked beat when you got home so I thought I'd let you get the unpacking done instead of prying details.  That and you still had the "Dang... it really happened" look on your face! The stories always get better with time...


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome... congrats on a fine bull! After hunting that unit on the early hunt last year with a friend that drew the tag, I was especially happy for you to have shot him in the flats close to camp... those canyons are nasty and I think I am still sore from the packout.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats on a great bull! It couldn't have happened to a better guy.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Great bull John! Congrats!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Great story, great bull. Congrats.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Great bull and story! That's my kind of hunt, ie; DIY, plenty of planning and prep, family and friends willing to help, some hard work put in before getting to the shot, a mistake or two with a calm recovery, a great shot with a loved one as a witness, an awesome bull, and an easy packout. Ya done good!!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Its been three days since I last asked but... Is that beast on the wall yet :?: :?: :?: :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ummm.... sure, if you call a salted rolled up ball of hair mounted, then ya absolutley!

turned out perfect!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Ah, the memories!*

*BUMP* for y'all with golden tickets of your own this year.  (@ cfar and Captain)

and for the record, no -my- mount isnt done yet. Im a Taxidermist remember! -_O-:Cry:

... Thanks for the reminder NHS, seems i printed much/nearly all of my experiences back then, right here.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My, my ... Almost 2 years ago allready!

How time fly's:!:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*^^* No kidd'n! *^^* :shock:


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

It was awesome seeing/reading this post again. Sweet bull!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Longgun said:


> *BUMP* for y'all with golden tickets of your own this year.  (@ cfar and Captain)
> 
> and for the record, no -my- mount isnt done yet. Im a Taxidermist remember! -_O-:Cry:
> 
> ... Thanks for the reminder NHS, seems i printed much/nearly all of my experiences back then, right here.


Thanks for the motivation sir! With all thats been going on with work and the other issue your boy has been helping with I havent had much time to think about my tag.

A scouting trip is in order soon if you want to jump in the truck for a day... :grin:


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Great bull and story to go with it! Congrats!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Thanks for the motivation sir! With all thats been going on with work and the other issue your boy has been helping with I havent had much time to think about my tag.
> 
> A scouting trip is in order soon if you want to jump in the truck for a day... :grin:


We're both ready and willing to lend a hand anytime you need us. When would you like to go for a drive? I cant wait to see what the mountain has in store for you! :grin::grin:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Longgun said:


> We're both ready and willing to lend a hand anytime you need us. When would you like to go for a drive? I cant wait to see what the mountain has in store for you! :grin::grin:


I'll catch you outside when your mowing or Im glassing for Cory. I have a few days in mind and let you know.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Nearly two years to the day, he finally made his way to my wall.*

8) what a hunt, QUICK, but oh -soo- awesome to share it with my son. 8)

i hope yall enjoy the pics as much as i did working on him while i relived every second of that wonderful jorney, -from drawing the tag to putting that bad boy on the ground- in the process.

the view from my front door. 


from the kitchen.


his eyelids on the right side were nearly all scar tissue.


view from the stairs to our living room. a shadowbox with the empty from the _MISS_, and the *hit*. The "loaded" round is a 
dummy round.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks great Longgun


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the last pic with the tag, field photo, and shells.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats a nice bull, the shadow box is bad ass too.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

that turned out real nice.


----------

